# A bank account without a minimum balance please?



## Bodger

I am currently reviewing which bank to join in Dubai 

I liked the sound of Lloyds TSB (particularly their offshore options) however they want a staggering 10,000 Dhs balance in your current account at all times in order to avoid a charge (can't remember how much around 75 Dhs I think)

Does anyone know of a bank which doesn't insist on a minimum balance as I intend on keeping as little money in my current account as possible i.e. enough to get me through the month and no more.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Helios

Emirates NBD / Emirates Islamic Bank, NOOR bank,...


----------



## ccr

Helios said:


> Emirates NBD


Don't they require 5000 AED minimum ?


----------



## Midos

check with your company accounts/PR department.
Normally they should have a corporate deal with a bank to have no minimum charge on your account regardless of the amount in it


----------



## Bodger

Midos said:


> check with your company accounts/PR department.
> Normally they should have a corporate deal with a bank to have no minimum charge on your account regardless of the amount in it


Yeah I already did, they use Dubai Commercial bank min balance 5000 Dhs...

Emirates look to be the only one I have found although you have to pay an opening fee of 50 Dhs and a monthly maintenance fee of 35 Dhs which equates to 470 Dhs the first year - I'm starting to realise how easy I had it in the UK!

Electronic transfers to your home country are 75 through a branch or 35 online.


----------



## Midos

Bodger said:


> Electronic transfers to your home country are 75 through a branch or 35 online.


Don't use the bank for money transfer oversea. Use western union.lt is better & they have branches all over the places


----------



## JonStewart87

Just keep enough in the bank  lol


----------



## bonk

Mashreq Bank and NBAD might have lower minimums.

If you only open a savings account (no chequebook) then the minimum is lower at most banks.


----------

